# I Actually Used The 911 Button Tonight



## ATX987 (Feb 25, 2018)

7th St. 2am Saturday night.

Three pax. Tough guy male in passenger seat and two girls in back. All had been drinking (duh).
The first thing the guy does is rip the charger out of my phone and says "Can I use this to listen to music?" and I said "You can put on music but that cord probably wont work."

Then one of the girls from the back leans all the way into the front and starts fumbling around and grabbing things. I reached out and grabbed her wrist and said "hey, hey! What are you doing?" or something to that effect. Dude is like "hey man, you can't put your hands on her! She's just drunk and looking for the aux cord!" I reiterated that she can't be reaching up there, and he started to get heated. His attitude was escalating and so obviously this ride was not going to work. I didn't even have the car in drive yet and already we were having some "difficulties", I didn't want a bad rating, and the fare wasn't going to be great anyway.

I pulled the car forward because it was 7th St. @ 2am and other drivers were trying to get out. I pull forward to a place they can get out and I told him "You know what? This ride is done. It's canceled." He pleaded "naw, man, it's cool, let's just go, we'll give you a big tip and everything!". HAH! Yeah right. "It's over. Get out of the car!"
So that's when he started threatening to beat my ass 27 times and he kept saying "I do UFC! I do UFC bro! I'll **** you up yadayada." I'm pretty sure it's called MMA. Hulk Hogan wouldn't threaten someone by yelling "I do WWF!" He threatened to tell Uber on me, which made me laugh inside, and I told him to go right ahead.

But seriously, he was still in my car and threatening to injure me. That part doesn't scare me nearly as much as the possibility of him damaging my car (I do enough of that on my own, thanks). I had my phone in my hands with the Uber app open so I just hit the 911 button. He realised what I was doing and that's when he and the girls got out.But I couldn't quite drive away yet. He hadn't closed his door and if I drove forward, it would have hit someones parked car, and damaged my cheap ass door. So I sat there while he threatened me some more, just wishing someone would close the goddamn door, which his girlfriend eventually did.

I moved on and did two more rides. The ride after that funny because it couldn't have been more opposite to what had just happened. The passengers were a man and two women all dressed from a wedding they had come from. One minute this jerkoff is in the passenger seat talking shit and 10 minutes later a beautiful woman in a white dress with a bouquet of flowers is sitting there making pleasant conversation. That's Uber, I guess.

A couple hours later, I got a phone call from Uber about the fact that I hit the 911 button. I filed a report with the guy on the line. He sounded like a pretty serious guy and he said that they are assigning a person to investigate the incident.

Sorry if that was longwinded or boring, but I just thought it interesting that I was on a smoke break, staring at this 911 button only hours before the incident and thinking "I'll never need this". haha


----------



## ATX987 (Feb 25, 2018)

Oh and I know, GET A DASHCAM.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

ATX987 said:


> *7th St. 2am Saturday night.
> 
> Three pax. Tough guy male in passenger seat and two girls in back. All had been drinking (duh).
> The first thing the guy does is rip the charger out of my phone and says "Can I use this to listen to music?" and I said "You can put on music but that cord probably wont work."
> ...


Did the 911 operator answer the phone? Or does the call go to India?


----------



## ATX987 (Feb 25, 2018)

The guy sounded like he'd work for security for a major company.... i dunno, Lockheed Martin. He apologized a few times and wanted to get down to the facts (not sure why), I told him the story etc. HOWEVER, I'll post where the outsourcing finally hits home in this scenario in a minute


----------



## ATX987 (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## Kenj19 (Jul 24, 2018)

Wild story man...being a part time driver and working weekend nights I invested in a dash cam myself. Be careful out there brother.

However, I just want to add, maybe grabbing the pax might cause issues. Perhaps just telling her not to reach would be better. I'm not foolish enough to put my hands anywhere near a Pax unless it's a handshake.

And even that makes me nervous lol.

I had one drunk woman try to hug me once doing uber eats. She was half dressed and wasn't taking no for an answer. I guess food is like flowers to drunk people?


----------



## ATX987 (Feb 25, 2018)

I didn't grab her forcefully at all, and the reason I did it was because she basically JUMPED up front and moved so fast that I didn't have time to think. Now normally, my instinct wouldn't have been to grab her, but a few weeks ago a drink girl did the same thing and it was quite the distraction, and it caused me to drive erratically right in front of a cop, who yelled at me etc. 
And listen, a backseat passenger could never, ever their body up into the front of a vehicle in drive. They have whatever is coming to them, drunk or not. And now that I didn't humbly accept her shit, she'll think twice before doing it when she's your passenger!

I'm also from a town full of crazy junkies and the guy was already putting me on edge. So no, I don't want to grab the wrist of a petite girl, but I don't regret it.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

You let them in your car. Did you learn anything, or are going to repeat your failure to screen pax.


----------



## DangerMouse (Aug 26, 2018)

I'm not sure I understand. You hit the 911 assistance button, but it took a couple of hours for somebody to respond? Or did somebody respond when you hit the button, and it was just Uber that followed up a couple hours later? I think that's what I was trying to figure out when somebody asked the same question above.


----------



## AustinAD99 (Aug 3, 2016)

Uber: Rides in seconds, response to 911 calls in hours...


----------



## Erica_Le (Nov 17, 2017)

Hi, folks, 
Please call 911 directly from your phone next time if passengers act crazy or touch you.
I feel that the 911 button in Uber app, they just link to their in-house special security agent, 
they just document your statement (to cover their butt, in case the pax sue them or you sue Uber),
*The person from the Uber app, they are not our local police dispatcher. *
Well, like the other driver said in this post, try to screen pax before start trip.


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

Erica_Le said:


> Hi, folks,
> Please call 911 directly from your phone next time if passengers act crazy or touch you.
> I feel that the 911 button in Uber app, they just link to their in-house special security agent,
> they just document your statement (to cover their butt, in case the pax sue them or you sue Uber),
> ...


That's scary to call it a '*911 Button*', but it only directs you to Uber security. Just so they can get their story straight? Screw that, if it's an emergency, I want police/medical assistance immediately. I will deal with giving Uber the details after everything is safe.

If its called a '_*911 Button*_', I expect it to put me directly in contact with my local 911 operator, period.

Great advice to call 911 directly and ignore Uber's button.


----------



## AustinAggie (Jun 2, 2016)

Uber: Thank you for your feedback. We will try our best not to pair you with that passenger again. In the meantime, enjoy our new, lower surge rates.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

ATX987 said:


> View attachment 258230
> View attachment 258231
> View attachment 258232


I reported an underage account holder to Uber, explaining that I ride denied him and cancelled the ride. Uber then responded to me by threatening to fire me if I take underage pax again. It's necessary IMO to document all conflicts with pax by reporting to Uber but do expect gibberish/nonsense back from the front line, first responders at Uber support.


----------



## AustinAD99 (Aug 3, 2016)

Yep, call the real 911 always.
But why even have a Uber 911 button if it takes them hours to get back to you...whats the point?


----------



## tcc83 (Aug 3, 2015)

Other than 1* for a pax, I’ve learned not to contact Uber about anything. If it’s bad enough I’ll just call the cops.


----------



## Erica_Le (Nov 17, 2017)

the damn new Uber app's 911 button is a recipe for Class action soon.
Now the Uber management misrepresents 911 button for something else... like statement or report hotline?


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

I keep a taser in a holster on the left side of my seat. The sound of the taser is normally more than enough for even the most drunk person to want to get out of the car as quickly as possible. I have not needed to use it for anything more than the sight and sound.

so far.


----------



## ATX987 (Feb 25, 2018)

So the thing with the "911" button was that I didn't think it fully connected, and hitting it was enough for the pax to get out of my car and I backed up into the regular app screen. I was going to report it after just one (it ended up being two) more rides (because I was greedy and wanted that 2am surge money) and the guy happened to call after my last ride finished


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Working4peanuts said:


> Did the 911 operator answer the phone? Or does the call go to India?













ATX987 said:


> View attachment 258230
> View attachment 258231
> View attachment 258232













Transeau said:


> I keep a taser in a holster on the left side of my seat. The sound of the taser is normally more than enough for even the most drunk person to want to get out of the car as quickly as possible. I have not needed to use it for anything more than the sight and sound.
> 
> so far.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ATX987 said:


> So the thing with the "911" button was that I didn't think it fully connected, and hitting it was enough for the pax to get out of my car and I backed up into the regular app screen. I was going to report it after just one (it ended up being two) more rides (because I was greedy and wanted that 2am surge money) and the guy happened to call after my last ride finished


So it did nothing?


----------



## UberTrucker (Jan 8, 2016)

Working4peanuts said:


> Did the 911 operator answer the phone? Or does the call go to India?


Did the 911 dispatcher say," thank you for calling, please call again"? Lol


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Update?

I'm guessing OP is deactivated


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

I feel like you put yourself in more danger by telling people to get out than you would be if you just tolerate the idiots for a few minutes. My policy is as long as they aren't getting physical with me or damaging my car I can deal with anything for a few minutes.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Mordred said:


> I feel like you put yourself in more danger by telling people to get out than you would be if you just tolerate the idiots for a few minutes. My policy is as long as they aren't getting physical with me or damaging my car I can deal with anything for a few minutes.


I sort of agree with this.

Not saying we should put up with pax crap. 
But...
Be prepared. If you're gonna kick someone out be prepared for the situation to escalate.

It's like dealing with the wife. 
I might be right, but sometimes it's worth it to just shut my mouth and say yes dear.


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

I don't blame u for having a taser,I would use it when needed .They find out what i got when it hits them. Especially if you got more than one person,it can just escalate it. O your pulling a taser on my boy, dude pulls out a gun or knife.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Mordred said:


> I feel like you put yourself in more danger by telling people to get out than you would be if you just tolerate the idiots for a few minutes. My policy is as long as they aren't getting physical with me or damaging my car I can deal with anything for a few minutes.


Yes and no.

If it's just my pride then yes I can suck it up for a few minutes. Then 1* etc. afterwards.

If pax are putting me at risk of a ticket from law enforcement or causing unreasonable damage to my property
then no, out they go.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Are you saying that the 911 button in the app doesn't actually call 9-1-1 ??

Dear God! Say it's not so. Please.

Christine


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Are you saying that the 911 button in the app doesn't actually call 9-1-1 ??
> 
> Dear God! Say it's not so. Please.
> 
> Christine


The in-app 9-1-1 button does NOT call your local Emergency 9-1-1 dispatcher. For emergencies, just dial 9-1-1. I have it on my screen as an icon and ready to dial when activated.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

DocT said:


> The in-app 9-1-1 button does NOT call your local Emergency 9-1-1 dispatcher.


OH MY F***ING G*D!

After all that noise Uber made about sharing our locations with the authorities when we use that button?!?

Holy cr*p! :O

C


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Know how cops will use the, _Please say the alphabet backwards _part of a sobriety test? Well, just trying to do that tells that cop you're probably drunk. Same thing with Uber, contacting them at all, in their minds tells them you're probably guilty, drunk, dumb or all the above.

Never ever contact Uber.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Point to Dashcam...

Say In A Calm Voice.....Everything has been cloud recorded and if you like me to forward to the police then please continue...if not, there is the door.

Also, have a defense mechanism in your car in case he chooses to stay in the car. A heavy mag lite does wonders and is a multi purpose item....


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Erica_Le said:


> Hi, folks,
> Please call 911 directly from your phone next time if passengers act crazy or touch you.
> I feel that the 911 button in Uber app, they just link to their in-house special security agent,
> they just document your statement (to cover their butt, in case the pax sue them or you sue Uber),
> ...


I had no idea! Thank you so much for informing us about that. That's unbelievable!


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

ATX987 said:


> 7th St. 2am Saturday night.
> 
> Three pax. Tough guy male in passenger seat and two girls in back. All had been drinking (duh).
> The first thing the guy does is rip the charger out of my phone and says "Can I use this to listen to music?" and I said "You can put on music but that cord probably wont work."
> ...


It's incredible to read the number of stories where the driver is clearly at fault. If you would have remained calm and been more accommodating from the start.....all would have been fine.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Working4peanuts said:


> Did the 911 operator answer the phone? Or does the call go to India?


LOL


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> LOL


_These is nines one one's. What's is your problems!?_


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Erica_Le said:


> the damn new Uber app's 911 button is a recipe for Class action soon.
> Now the Uber management misrepresents 911 button for something else... like statement or report hotline?


Uber made you agree to arbitration so no class actions, and the GOP majority SCOTUS 5 to 4 agrees with corporations on these rulings.

What someone should do is notify the news about it.



ATX987 said:


> 7th St. 2am Saturday night.
> 
> Three pax. Tough guy male in passenger seat and two girls in back. All had been drinking (duh).
> The first thing the guy does is rip the charger out of my phone and says "Can I use this to listen to music?" and I said "You can put on music but that cord probably wont work."
> ...


So the 911 button does not connect you to the police, they should call it a different thing then. How long did it take to get a response?

I guess "automated text response to an emergency" doesn't fit in a button.

But they will get sued for calling it a 911 button and not connecting you to it, it's s matter of time their usual stupidity will cost them.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Transeau said:


> I keep a taser in a holster on the left side of my seat. The sound of the taser is normally more than enough for even the most drunk person to want to get out of the car as quickly as possible. I have not needed to use it for anything more than the sight and sound.
> 
> so far.


In a State like NY a taser is the weapon to have, even in your home. Two are recommended as a few people may not be fully down on one. However, even though I am a fan of tasers, it should only be used as a last resort in your personal defense. Pulling it out to intimidate someone risks escalating the confrontation unnecessarily. Also, if you taser someone just because they won't get out of you're car you will have a big problem as a taser will get you charged with criminal possession of a weapon in the 4th degree (misdemeanor) in NY. Being in possession of a taser is illegal in NY, so you only want to use it if being attacked and then the potential charge is worth it (or they may drop it) if it saves you from harm..


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Why do you have an "aux cord"? 

Pax don't grab for it if there isn't one.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002E6RERU/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> Why do you have an "aux cord"?
> 
> Pax don't grab for it if there isn't one.


They first grabbed his power cord.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002E6RERU/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> View attachment 263406


Great! That's the way to go in states where tasers aren't legal.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

In researching this. It seems for passengers it goes to 911, the real one. Or it's not fully implemented yet?

Just read app notification.
""If your ever in need of emergency... in some cities... ,we'll even automatically share your trip details with 911 dispatcher"

We need clarification on this. If like that woman being beaten, we think we called 911 thinking help is on the way. And it's not.

https://www.google.com/search?q=Ube...ome..69i57.12226j1j4&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

Man that sux, ATX! Glad your OK!! Had the very same thing happen and I bagged it for the night. Pre U911



ATX987 said:


> 7th St. 2am Saturday night.
> 
> Three pax. Tough guy male in passenger seat and two girls in back. All had been drinking (duh).
> The first thing the guy does is rip the charger out of my phone and says "Can I use this to listen to music?" and I said "You can put on music but that cord probably wont work."
> ...


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

I’m waiting for the 4877383946836th lawsuit against Uber—this time for a feature called 911 that has nothing to do with 911. 

Someone not familiar with Uber’s BS is going to press this button when their life is actually in danger, and all they’re going to get is a response from Rohit 3-4 hours later.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

ATX987 said:


> 7th St. 2am Saturday night.
> 
> Three pax. Tough guy male in passenger seat and two girls in back. All had been drinking (duh).
> The first thing the guy does is rip the charger out of my phone and says "Can I use this to listen to music?" and I said "You can put on music but that cord probably wont work."
> ...



*Excellent performance! Ideal reaction to this situation! So many incidents told about on this forum and for once the driver put his foot down. *
To those who think the driver should have canceled and drove away, sometimes you can't tell a pax is a problem until after they are in the car. Always look for signs of it though. 
To those who think that he "overreacted"... when all this occurs in less than 30 seconds, and the car hasn't even moved!!! You think the trip is going to get better??? I am all for "salvaging" some situations. There are cases where the driver escalated the situation. This one is not one of them. 
Commenters are correct the most dangerous time, is when booting out unruly pax. Where the driver picked up pax had lots of other people around, and was the ideal time to do it. Safety and witnesses. The trip would probably have gotten worse. Later down some dark road when they are pissed off more would have been worse.
Very interesting intel on Ubers "911" system. Once again the best thing to do is the opposite that uber says. --the exception is tattling on pax to uber. The game is to tattle on pax before they tattle on you.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Wow crappy passengers, drunk shuttle sucks, but it's how alot of peopel make their money. So When I started out driving for UBER I had a few bucks left in the bank and I researched some dash cams, and ended up spending about $375.00 for a really nice Blackvue dash-cam. On top of having one camera pointing out the windshield, it has another that you can place anywhere, and it uses IR so is records in pitch black. Passengers never seem to notice it, unless I say something. It also has saved my ass a few times not driving for UBER when people hit me and tried to claim I was at fault. Dash cam says otherwise sorry about your luck. Plus it has a feature where you can if you want have all the video live streamed, or sent to a server ( computer in your home). So even if I get beat up or end up in the hospital, it's on video for legal purposes whatever they may be down the road. Something you may want to consider, some passengers even sober make me nervous, and I'm happy when there out of the car.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

They really need to tell drivers that the 911 button is just a toy to contact Uber afterwards, and not for emergencies. 

Even when you call a doctors office they tell you to hang up and call 911 if it's an emergency.


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

Pepper spray, period. Anyone threatens you like that you spray them in the ***damn face. It is legal to carry in all 50 states so there is zero excuse not to carry it.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

ATX987 said:


> 7th St. 2am Saturday night.
> 
> Three pax. Tough guy male in passenger seat and two girls in back. All had been drinking (duh).
> The first thing the guy does is rip the charger out of my phone and says "Can I use this to listen to music?" and I said "You can put on music but that cord probably wont work."
> ...


So what was the outcome with Uber's investigation?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

nj2bos said:


> Pepper spray, period. Anyone threatens you like that you spray them in the ***damn face. It is legal to carry in all 50 states so there is zero excuse not to carry it.


I don't know, NJ. Pepper spray in a car. Even the jell ones designed to not get the user is gonna have a bad affect on you and work space.

*effect?


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> I don't know, NJ. Pepper spray in a car. Even the jell ones designed to not get the user is gonna have a bad affect on you and work space.
> 
> *effect?


you spray pepper spray in your car, you best be both outside of it and not planning on driving it again.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

ATX987 said:


> I moved on and did two more rides. The ride after that funny because it couldn't have been more opposite to what had just happened. The passengers were a man and two women all dressed from a wedding they had come from. One minute this jerkoff is in the passenger seat talking shit and 10 minutes later a beautiful woman in a white dress with a bouquet of flowers is sitting there making pleasant conversation. That's Uber, I guess.


I just had to quote this part and thank you because it made me laugh out loud. It is so true. Drive long enough and we all get hit with those whammy rides eventually. You just hope it isn't one of the serious ones where you end up in the News section here on UP.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

mrpjfresh said:


> I just had to quote this part and thank you because it made me laugh out loud. It is so true. Drive long enough and we all get hit with those whammy rides eventually. You just hope it isn't one of the serious ones where you end up in the News section here on UP.


Har, LoL. Right?!


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

Fake 911 button. Lol
We asked for that?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I've called 2ce. Hung up after long wait.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

Transeau said:


> I keep a taser in a holster on the left side of my seat. The sound of the taser is normally more than enough for even the most drunk person to want to get out of the car as quickly as possible. I have not needed to use it for anything more than the sight and sound.
> 
> so far.


id be careful even hinting that you have taser in your possession. fast track to deactivation. like someone else said, this should only be used in a personal defense setting. not because someone wont get out of your car.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ATX987 said:


> 7th St. 2am Saturday night.
> 
> Three pax. Tough guy male in passenger seat and two girls in back. All had been drinking (duh).
> The first thing the guy does is rip the charger out of my phone and says "Can I use this to listen to music?" and I said "You can put on music but that cord probably wont work."
> ...


You should never touch a passenger unless it is for self defense.



Steve_TX said:


> That's scary to call it a '*911 Button*', but it only directs you to Uber security. Just so they can get their story straight? Screw that, if it's an emergency, I want police/medical assistance immediately. I will deal with giving Uber the details after everything is safe.
> 
> If its called a '_*911 Button*_', I expect it to put me directly in contact with my local 911 operator, period.
> 
> Great advice to call 911 directly and ignore Uber's button.


Have an Uber Virtual Badge to go with Ubers false sense of Security.

It certainly was a good Press Release though wasnt it ?

UBER CARES.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Hehe. Small arms, hand to hand and mortar badges for everyone!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Danny3xd said:


> Hehe. Small arms, hand to hand and mortar badges for everyone!


Oooooo. . .
I like mortars
With chineese fireworks and black powder fuses . . .

Always potato guns too.

Big nuff potato gun

You can launch a nuke . . .



UberLaLa said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002E6RERU/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> View attachment 263406


3,900 p.s.i. nitrogen tank . . . captive bolt . . . some high density industrial polyflow tubing . . . swish . . . thok.

( in your car you can put cannister under the hood, drill hole under armrest storage . . . . )


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

So the 911 button isn't connected to the actual 911 call center? It's um maybe something to connect you to UBER for corporate damage control? Okay okay here's what you do. Pull your cattle prod out and apply voltage to your out of control passenger. Open door, remove limp passenger from vehicle. Now this is the most important step of all. Make a note of what they are wearing , what side of the street you put them on, and the nearest address so when they do pick up you can tell them where to find that passenger. Problem Solved!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

404NofFound said:


> Fake 911 button. Lol
> We asked for that?


A " VIRTUAL button"
That does Nothing

" TECHNOLOGY COMPANY " !


----------



## shmiff (Aug 5, 2017)

Steve_TX said:


> That's scary to call it a '*911 Button*', but it only directs you to Uber security. Just so they can get their story straight? Screw that, if it's an emergency, I want police/medical assistance immediately. I will deal with giving Uber the details after everything is safe.
> 
> If its called a '_*911 Button*_', I expect it to put me directly in contact with my local 911 operator, period.
> 
> Great advice to call 911 directly and ignore Uber's button.


Maybe in America 911 means that it will take 911 minutes for somebody to respond to you.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

shmiff said:


> Maybe in America 911 means that it will take 911 minutes for somebody to respond to you.


Ive seen them run into lamp poles.
Car smoking.
Pass an hour later.
Car still there.
No police. No fire. No ambulance.

Havent been any carjackings lately.
Not after last 2 uber drivers SHOT the car jackers.
They LEARNED.

Smarter than Uber.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Oooooo. . .
> I like mortars
> With chineese fireworks and black powder fuses . . .
> 
> ...


If you look on the quarter coin from Maine, there is a picture of a 3 masted schooner. She is now called the SS Victory Chimes.

I was umong other things her cannoner. Our "gun" was an 8 inch canon that was ment to fire 12 gauge blank shotgun shells. But frozen breakfast sausages fit perfectly.

LoL, for leagal reasons, I digress.

What is the statue of limitations on shelling abandoned warehouses in Brooklyn?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

ATX987 said:


> 7th St. 2am Saturday night.
> 
> Three pax. Tough guy male in passenger seat and two girls in back. All had been drinking (duh).
> The first thing the guy does is rip the charger out of my phone and says "Can I use this to listen to music?" and I said "You can put on music but that cord probably wont work."
> ...


Glad to know it's only a 2 hour response time.

The panic button in the taxi cab will put the entire call center into a panic about 4 seconds after i push the thing. They will literally hang up on customers and literally drop what they are doing on the spot.

"911 emergency"

"Taxi 1812 has hit his silent alarm and isn't responding, they are at OBT/26th street"

"Dispatching police, units 49, 99, 105 en route, paramedics standing by"

VS


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

3 weeks later uber drivers car is found in shed on abandoned property in wooded area 3 states away.

No trace of driver.

No witnesses.

No prints except of the 5 10 year old who found car.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Think about it, People. Uber had to put some version of a 'button' in driver app, lest they look obviously like they don't care, which they don't, but you know...


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Know how cops will use the, _Please say the alphabet backwards _part of a sobriety test? Well, just trying to do that tells that cop you're probably drunk.
> 
> Nope, I did that to two cops that stopped me. I did an aboutface and rattled of that alphabet like a champ.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

SatMan said:


> Nope, I did that to two cops that stopped me. I did an aboutface and rattled of that alphabet like a champ.


LOLOL! Would love to say I'm gonna try this sometime...but nah.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> 3,900 p.s.i. nitrogen tank


Sure, but do you really want to commit suicide by asphyxiation?

Christine



Danny3xd said:


> What is the statue of limitations on shelling abandoned warehouses in Brooklyn?


Depends. Are you raining sausages down on them? 

Of course, this message thread reminds me of the one, "When seconds count, the police are minutes away."


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

Transeau said:


> I keep a taser in a holster on the left side of my seat. The sound of the taser is normally more than enough for even the most drunk person to want to get out of the car as quickly as possible. I have not needed to use it for anything more than the sight and sound.
> 
> so far.


That's a damn good idea. Beats hell out of trying to draw a pistol from a pocket holster.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> A " VIRTUAL button"
> That does Nothing
> 
> " TECHNOLOGY COMPANY " !


Virtually nothing...yup.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

This is now going on my Christmas wish list!!


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

El Janitor said:


> So the 911 button isn't connected to the actual 911 call center? It's um maybe something to connect you to UBER for corporate damage control? Okay okay here's what you do. Pull your cattle prod out and apply voltage to your out of control passenger. Open door, remove limp passenger from vehicle. Now this is the most important step of all. Make a note of what they are wearing , what side of the street you put them on, and the nearest address so when they do pick up you can tell them where to find that passenger. Problem Solved!
> View attachment 263537


Definitely "Resolved".


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I reported an underage account holder to Uber, explaining that I ride denied him and cancelled the ride. Uber then responded to me by threatening to fire me if I take underage pax again. It's necessary IMO to document all conflicts with pax by reporting to Uber but do expect gibberish/nonsense back from the front line, first responders at Uber support.


---------------
I believe that both Lyft and Uber respond with those text so they can state, whether publicly or to law enforcement or in lawsuits, that " We constantly warn our drivers that no one under 18 may ride unless accompanied by an adult."
The CS rep looks for key words, pushes a button and an automatic response prints with the reps name at the bottom.
I went to an Uber Hub one day and the rep I talked to was not even a driver nor had she ever been a driver. How can a person that has never driven Ride Share answer questions from a driver?


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

flyntflossy10 said:


> id be careful even hinting that you have taser in your possession. fast track to deactivation. like someone else said, this should only be used in a personal defense setting. not because someone wont get out of your car.


Uber's rules state that you may keep non-lethal self defence devices in the car. I've had it long before I began driving U/L. It stays where it is unless I feel that a situation is going to escalate. Asking a pax that I feel is getting out of control to leave my car is one of those situations, and I have no issue with providing video of a situation.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Just received an email from Lyft that they are now adding a 911 feature to the app.

Lyft's is better. It uses GPS to tell you where you're currently at and shows your license number. Stuff you're going to blank on under stress.









I'm not sure but maybe it actually dials 911 instead of just calling Lyft.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Erica_Le said:


> Hi, folks,
> Please call 911 directly from your phone next time if passengers act crazy or touch you.
> I feel that the 911 button in Uber app, they just link to their in-house special security agent,
> they just document your statement (to cover their butt, in case the pax sue them or you sue Uber),
> ...


The in app 911 links you to your local emergency services (where you are currently located). Most laws state that if you have 911 built into your communication system, it must go directly to the 911 dispatcher and not through a 3rd party first (i.e. security in a building or in this case, Uber). It can, as I said, alert them that a 911 call was made. In this case, it likely alerts Uber Critical Response (or whatever they are) in the event that you use it and they will more than likely follow up with you as they did here.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Anyone willing to test? Make a video...push the button, see what happens.

Maybe you'll get deactivated but it'll make a great viral YouTube video.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Steve_TX said:


> That's scary to call it a '*911 Button*', but it only directs you to Uber security. Just so they can get their story straight? Screw that, if it's an emergency, I want police/medical assistance immediately. I will deal with giving Uber the details after everything is safe.
> 
> If its called a '_*911 Button*_', I expect it to put me directly in contact with my local 911 operator, period.
> 
> Great advice to call 911 directly and ignore Uber's button.


I've said it before on this forum: Uber conditions their drivers to NOT contact law enforcement when having problems with their riders; this is why so many drivers don't involve the police when they should. I've seen countless stories on this site where drivers complain about an out-of-control pax who either threatens them or damages their car or worse, yet unbelievably, the driver never thinks to contact law enforcement. It is INSANE!! And the reason for this absolute insanity is because Uber doesn't want drivers involving the police, they don't want their precious riders to be punished for breaking the law, and they don't want riders to be held accountable for their illegal actions.

This "911 button" goes one step further in Uber's attempt to maintain control when a driver's life, car, and ability to support themselves are threatened. It's just unbelievable to me.

Folks, if you or your property have been touched or threatened by pax, call "911" on your keypad. Period. Do not go through Uber and expect the pax to be correctly made to pay the consequences. If anything, you, the DRIVER, will pay the price for trying to protect yourself since Uber will most likely deactivate you (at least temporarily) while trying to cover the rider's ass.

Do not fall for Uber's bullshit "protection" -always look out for yourself.



tcc83 said:


> Other than 1* for a pax, I've learned not to contact Uber about anything. If it's bad enough I'll just call the cops.


Best and most logical comment of the year.

Five stars for you, tcc83!


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

ATX987 said:


> I didn't grab her forcefully at all, and the reason I did it was because she basically JUMPED up front and moved so fast that I didn't have time to think. Now normally, my instinct wouldn't have been to grab her, but a few weeks ago a drink girl did the same thing and it was quite the distraction, and it caused me to drive erratically right in front of a cop, who yelled at me etc.
> And listen, a backseat passenger could never, ever their body up into the front of a vehicle in drive. They have whatever is coming to them, drunk or not. And now that I didn't humbly accept her shit, she'll think twice before doing it when she's your passenger!
> 
> I'm also from a town full of crazy junkies and the guy was already putting me on edge. So no, I don't want to grab the wrist of a petite girl, but I don't regret it.


I'm not sure if you do this regularly, but make sure they seatbelt up before you even start the ride. That will at a minimum restrict their trying to jump up front with you. It will also give them time to start asking for an aux cord which you can tell them doesn't exist for passengers, sorry. This will also give you a chance to decide whether or not you even want to take the ride.

I also keep my door locked, roll window down to ask for rider/account name. That gives you a bit of a chance to assess the asses in the crowd. I don't know how that would have helped you other than to see that the pimp and his hoes might have ended up being problematic and worthy of canceling outright. It's your car.



AustinAggie said:


> Uber: Thank you for your feedback. We will try our best not to pair you with that passenger again. In the meantime, enjoy our new, lower surge rates.


In the meantime, I've got a side gig with a company called Securitas (security guard) and they're an awesome company that offers insurance, etc. Starting pay is $11 but that's still more than Uber/Lyft considering NO EXPENSES other than your gas to your gig. They'll hire just about anyone no matter your age as long as you're clean drugwise and have no record.


----------



## Rwdoughboy (Sep 17, 2018)

ATX987 said:


> 7th St. 2am Saturday night.
> 
> Three pax. Tough guy male in passenger seat and two girls in back. All had been drinking (duh).
> The first thing the guy does is rip the charger out of my phone and says "Can I use this to listen to music?" and I said "You can put on music but that cord probably wont work."
> ...


My reply to this story and others on Rider Attacks on Drivers -

I am new to this blog and just read this posting. I have been an Uber Driver for 18 months, 1800 plus rides and a 4.95 plus rating. During my time as a Uber Driver I have either been Attacked or been close to being attacked by Riders 12 times. The actual attacks range from "Gun in my back, through an open window when loading 7 Pax into my Uber XL (attacker was not a Rider, but was a by-stander) to - attempted Pepper Spraying of me by a very Drunk and harassing PAX when I removed him from my car for threats on me to - 2 different Taser attempts on me by 2 Drunk Women when I either kicked one out of car for threats against me to another when she and her Party attempted to "Bum Rush" me with 12 passengers into my Uber XL - to 2 different rides with couples trying to have Oral Sex and more in my 3rd row seat and I kicked them out - AND to other very drunk riders when I told them they could not smoke dope, cigs or other nicotine, have open achohol drinks, have racists talk, or more passengers than I had seat belts for in my XL Expedition. I never reported any of these events to Uber. Why would I ??? I reported only 1 case to the police (the Gun in my back robbery).

I have yet to be injured, due to my military training. A few of these attackers required medical attention afterwards including 1 broken arm, 2 different broken fingers, several "Strained" knees and the normal "Face Plant Scratches & Bruises" from contact with roads and sidewalks. 100% of these events were started by the Riders. I have video proof of all events. I always cancel the rides before taking action to protect my identity and / or rating. I remind each attacker I have video proof of the attack and I will press charges with the police if they attempt to report the event to Uber. I then leave them standing, sitting or laying where they are and go back to driving.

My safety issue is - what would have happened to any un-trained Driver, woman or man, if they had faced even 1 of the attacks that I did???? Drivers with no self defence training, plan or legal self defence weapons and the know how to use them, should not be Drivers after 10PM, picking up Drunk Riders. SPECIAL NOTE - I have never had any issues to worry about with "Sober Riders".

For the record - I have a CCW permit; at least 1 or 2 pistols on me at all times and I supplement theses with a Kubotan, a can of Wasp Spray (better and easier to use than Pepper spray), a Flashlight Taser combo and various knives. I have yet to be forced to pull my pistol in any attack. I have been trained to always use a "Measured Response" to any self defense attack. You should only choose the method or level of defense that is needed for any self-defense action. NEVER go to the gun as your first option, unless you have no other choice (and can prove it in court).

My second piece of advice as taught to me by my martial arts teachers for 10 years - "Do what you have to do to protect yourself or others - when that is done, the event is under control & safe for you and the attacker - Just walk away leaving no evidence of your name and hopefully you took care of business fast enough that no one captured you or the event on camera. You do not want to face any possible future action in Court by the attacker for their injuries during your self defense actions. Even when you are "Not at Fault", you could face a mountain of legal costs to defend yourself.

I share this information with you because if you are a beginner Driver or know someone who is or is thinking of becoming one, you should know bad it can be as a Driver - what you should be prepared for - and have a Plan on how you will react if something happens. The little bit of money you may make as a Driver may not be worth what can happen to you !!!!!!!


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Sure, but do you really want to commit suicide by asphyxiation?
> 
> Christine
> 
> ...


I was thinking frozen sausages wouldn't be particularly illegal, so... how could Uber fire us for using them?



Z129 said:


> Just received an email from Lyft that they are now adding a 911 feature to the app.
> 
> Lyft's is better. It uses GPS to tell you where you're currently at and shows your license number. Stuff you're going to blank on under stress.
> 
> ...


Now I'm impressed. I haven't driven in a couple of weeks because Uber's instant pay is malfunctioning (though I think they're doing this to force us to get their Uber credit card), and I almost drove Lyft, but... It's hard to hit that button, even though it sits there vibrating just teasing me to poke it. C'mon! DRIVE for Lyft! I think, I'm not far enough north to avoid your requests to drive 20 miles south, etc.


----------



## Rwdoughboy (Sep 17, 2018)

ATX987 said:


> 7th St. 2am Saturday night.
> 
> Three pax. Tough guy male in passenger seat and two girls in back. All had been drinking (duh).
> The first thing the guy does is rip the charger out of my phone and says "Can I use this to listen to music?" and I said "You can put on music but that cord probably wont work."
> ...


My reply and comments to the above:


*RwdoughboyNew Member*
Location:
North Carolina
Driving:
UberXL
New

This message is awaiting moderator approval, and is invisible to normal visitors.
↑

My reply to this story and others on Rider Attacks on Drivers -

I am new to this blog and just read this posting. I have been an Uber Driver for 18 months, 1800 plus rides and a 4.95 plus rating. During my time as a Uber Driver I have either been Attacked or been close to being attacked by Riders 12 times. The actual attacks range from "Gun in my back, through an open window when loading 7 Pax into my Uber XL (attacker was not a Rider, but was a by-stander) to - attempted Pepper Spraying of me by a very Drunk and harassing PAX when I removed him from my car for threats on me to - 2 different Taser attempts on me by 2 Drunk Women when I either kicked one out of car for threats against me to another when she and her Party attempted to "Bum Rush" me with 12 passengers into my Uber XL - to 2 different rides with couples trying to have Oral Sex and more in my 3rd row seat and I kicked them out - AND to other very drunk riders when I told them they could not smoke dope, cigs or other nicotine, have open achohol drinks, have racists talk, or more passengers than I had seat belts for in my XL Expedition. I never reported any of these events to Uber. Why would I ??? I reported only 1 case to the police (the Gun in my back robbery).

I have yet to be injured, due to my military training. A few of these attackers required medical attention afterwards including 1 broken arm, 2 different broken fingers, several "Strained" knees and the normal "Face Plant Scratches & Bruises" from contact with roads and sidewalks. 100% of these events were started by the Riders. I have video proof of all events. I always cancel the rides before taking action to protect my identity and / or rating. I remind each attacker I have video proof of the attack and I will press charges with the police if they attempt to report the event to Uber. I then leave them standing, sitting or laying where they are and go back to driving.

My safety issue is - what would have happened to any un-trained Driver, woman or man, if they had faced even 1 of the attacks that I did???? Drivers with no self defence training, plan or legal self defence weapons and the know how to use them, should not be Drivers after 10PM, picking up Drunk Riders. SPECIAL NOTE - I have never had any issues to worry about with "Sober Riders".

For the record - I have a CCW permit; at least 1 or 2 pistols on me at all times and I supplement theses with a Kubotan, a can of Wasp Spray (better and easier to use than Pepper spray), a Flashlight Taser combo and various knives. I have yet to be forced to pull my pistol in any attack. I have been trained to always use a "Measured Response" to any self defense attack. You should only choose the method or level of defense that is needed for any self-defense action. NEVER go to the gun as your first option, unless you have no other choice (and can prove it in court).

My second piece of advice as taught to me by my martial arts teachers for 10 years - "Do what you have to do to protect yourself or others - when that is done, the event is under control & safe for you and the attacker - Just walk away leaving no evidence of your name and hopefully you took care of business fast enough that no one captured you or the event on camera. You do not want to face any possible future action in Court by the attacker for their injuries during your self defense actions. Even when you are "Not at Fault", you could face a mountain of legal costs to defend yourself.

I share this information with you because if you are a beginner Driver or know someone who is or is thinking of becoming one, you should know bad it can be as a Driver - what you should be prepared for - and have a Plan on how you will react if something happens. The little bit of money you may make as a Driver may not be worth what can happen to you !!!!!!!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Rwdoughboy said:


> I have yet to be injured, due to my military training.


 What I don't understand is this.

First though, I'll admit I haven't driven as much. And not much late at night.

But I'm not seeing this level of violence. My question to the other drivers here is: Are you??

Is there something you're doing that triggers some of these people?

Christine


----------



## Rwdoughboy (Sep 17, 2018)

My reply, based on several similar experiences:

I use the same response to any and all Riders crossing over a line I will not accept:

I simply tell the riders I have few "Rules that must be followed as a Rider"
- no smoking
- no drinking
- no drugs
- no racists talk
- no harassing the Driver
- And NO SEX of any kind during the ride!!!! Making out is SEX in my rules!!!!

If they do not immediately comply, I cancel the ride (I don't care about any fee lost). I then pull over, get out of my car, open their car door and tell them to get out, the ride is over due to their non-compliance to my rules and Uber's rules. I tell them I have them on video and will use it if necessary if they attempt to report me.

I have been threaten with attacks and been attacked. I just tell them that if they continue, this will not end the way they think it is going to end. I am ex-military and I have 10 years of serious self defense training that will ensure that what I just said will be the way it will end!!! I am also a CCW holder who is well trained, in case things escalate to that level, which has not happened yet.

This method always works for my safety, my ratings and getting on with the rest of the night


----------



## NYGUY (Feb 7, 2016)

It's nice to know you can have a 911 emergency and Uber will respond 2 hours later.


----------



## AustinAggie (Jun 2, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> What I don't understand is this.
> 
> First though, I'll admit I haven't driven as much. And not much late at night.
> 
> ...


2.33 years and 8000+ rides. Never had any physical altercations or threats. I have kicked one passenger out of my vehicle and it was done peacefully. I have no idea how one driver can have so many incidents that seemingly ended in violence.


----------

